# Mod Edited



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

Mod Edit:
Your post did not get deleted. We moved it to our Staff section so we can figure out what is going on with the orders.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I know b16 posted in the other thread he was going to talk with the admin who handles these orders, but I also saw only one of the three members who posted in that thread were contacted. I then sent an email to the admin who handles the orders. It takes a little while to track down orders, especially ones that are as old as yours. I hope you can believe me when I tell you everything that could be done was being done behind the scenes to rectify this situation. I apologize for myself that I did not post in the thread or send you a PM to let you know the problem was being looked into. Thank you for your patience and support as the staff continues to look into this issue.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have already contacted him, it's very unfortunate someone hasn't gotten what they paid for yet but these things are in batches. Confirmations will be sent out tomorrow afternoon. Straight from the guy who makes the shirts.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This issue is a year old by the way, R1 sent it out last august and its just now an issue. This may be a final reason to stop sellign shirts here.


----------

